# Books Recommended by Our Members: October 2009



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Got a book you couldn't put down? Post it here!

For the September recommendations, look here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13142.msg253062.html#msg253062

Ann & Betsy


----------



## Reeses_Addict (Sep 21, 2009)

I just finished an older Lee Child book called Persuader. I would highly recommend it. Sorry Kindle users, but it is available free on the iphone Stanza app through the Random House Free Library, but here is the amazon link Persuader.


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

A helped with formatting Theo's Story







by Ron Rhody. (Full disclaimer: while I helped with formatting, I have no part in the ongoing sales, so I thought it appropriate for me to post here.)

I enjoyed the story very much and thought others might also. It is a very well-written debut novel with political intrigue, interesting characters and a strong regional setting in the Bluegrass of Kentucky. Here's the product description:


> On the eve of World War II, the coatless body of a prominent journalist is found lying in the snow beside a lonely road in the mountains of east Kentucky, over 100 miles from his home. No one knows why is there or how he got there. No one knows whether his death is accident or murder. Though the story is the biggest in the state that year, the mystery is never solved. Thirty years later, a letter from dying Melungeon sets his son in search of answers he doesn't want and gives columnist Theo Clark a story he can't write, the story of the Dannans and Jesse Bristow.
> 
> The search takes place in the middle of a bitterly fought governor's race in which Michael Dannan is a dark horse candidate battling the Party's choice, Jesse Bristow. It carries him, with Theo riding shotgun, the length and breadth of Kentucky -- from the rolling meadows of the Bluegrass to the rich bottom lands of the Jackson Purchase, to the dark mountains of Appalachia. It leads from a remote Melungeon village and the mystery of the Lost Colony to the coal mines of Harlem County and the aftermath of the Battle at Evarts. There is a "perfect murder" to confront, a scandal to avoid, and a forsaken lover to comfort.
> 
> ...


----------



## April A (Aug 24, 2009)

I'd like to recommend Colum McCann's book Let the Great World Spin: A Novel.  It begins with Philippe Petit's walk on the wire he surreptitiously strung between the World Trade Center towers in 1974 and then moves to the story of some of the people in the city below.  Really a wonderful book--probably the best book I've read so far in 2009.  I apologize for not posting a link--I'm new to the boards and I'm still learning the ropes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a link:










Thanks for the recommendation and congratulations on your first post, April! Be sure to head over to the Introductions and tell us a little bit about yourself, so we can give you a proper KindleBoards welcome!

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2009)

Just finished reading Bad Luck and Trouble by Lee Child. It's the 11th book of the Jack Reacher series. All great books to read. Reading The Treasure by Iris Johanson next. But i would recommend you ready "The Lion's Bride" first. Happy Reading!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

candygirl said:


> Just finished reading Bad Luck and Trouble by Lee Child. It's the 11th book of the Jack Reacher series. All great books to read...


Couldn't agree more, as I've said before on the boards Lee Child is my favorite author, by far!

Here's the link to Bad Luck and Trouble:


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I just posted a 5 star review for:











This is a great time travel book with a twist!

It's also only $2.99. Terrific bargain.


----------



## tnafbrat (Oct 2, 2009)

Reeses_Addict said:


> I just finished an older Lee Child book called Persuader. I would highly recommend it. Sorry Kindle users, but it is available free on the iphone Stanza app through the Random House Free Library, but here is the amazon link Persuader.


I've been working my way through all of the Lee Child "Jack Reacher" books. Just finished "One Shot" and I recommend all of them. Reacher is a Marine brat/retired Army MP with an attitude that's a bit like "Spenser". I'd want him to have my back any time. It is what it is.


----------



## tnafbrat (Oct 2, 2009)

If you enjoy female detectives/cops, Stuart Wood's "Orchid" series is good.  Holly Barker goes from Army MP to Orchid Beach, Fla police Chief to CIA.  The newest release is "Hothouse Orchid".

I just finished John & Faye Kellerman's "Capital Crimes".  Two novellas, the first set in Sacramento/Berkley and the 2nd is set in Nashville (my home  )  Good quick reads yet fleshed out enough that you don't feel shorted in your "who done it" guessing.


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

I also enjoy the Stuart Woods "Orchid" series...especially since it's set not too far from where I live.  Maybe an hour up the road.

I'm just finishing Nora Roberts' newest, BLACK HILLS, and highly recommend it.  Her J.D. Robb voice is filtering over into her Nora Roberts voice and is adding a little more grit to her regular romances.  Love it!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

The Cold Kiss of Death (Spellcrackers) by Suzanne McLeod - 352 pages - Started 10/1 finished 10/3
Mark of the Demon by Diana Rowland - 384 pages - Started 9/29, WNF
Wicked Game by Jeri Smith-Ready - 361 pages - Started 10/2, Not sure will finish
Skin Deep (Laura Blackstone, Book 1) by Mark Del Franco - 304 pages - Started 10/3
Friday Night Bites: A Chicagoland Vampires Novel by Chloe Neill - 368 pages - Started 10/6


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> The Cold Kiss of Death (Spellcrackers) by Suzanne McLeod - 352 pages - Started 10/1 finished 10/3
> Mark of the Demon by Diana Rowland - 384 pages - Started 9/29, WNF
> Wicked Game by Jeri Smith-Ready - 361 pages - Started 10/2, Not sure will finish
> Skin Deep (Laura Blackstone, Book 1) by Mark Del Franco - 304 pages - Started 10/3
> Friday Night Bites: A Chicagoland Vampires Novel by Chloe Neill - 368 pages - Started 10/6


I think you are posting to the wrong thread.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, it does work as a recommendation, too!


Betsy


----------



## monacarly (Sep 24, 2009)

911jason said:


> Couldn't agree more, as I've said before on the boards Lee Child is my favorite author, by far!
> 
> Here's the link to Bad Luck and Trouble:


I very much enjoyed reading this book too!

It took me awhile to read it since work and my kids are consume most of my time.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

Absolutely loved this book! And the sequel isn't available for Kindle yet, which is really aggravating!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I've enjoyed Bill Crider's Sheriff Rhodes series a lot. Only two on the Kindle so far.





















Inexplicably, both are priced at $14.37 each, whereas they debuted at $10 (OK, $9.99) each. Mammoth Murders is out of print and available only in ebook form. Murder in Four Parts is not yet in paperback. Bill has signed a contract for the next one in the series, so keep an eye out for it at $9.99.

Mike


----------



## kalitara (May 23, 2009)

I'm new to the Kindle Boards, so I'm not sure how all this works yet. I finally got my Kindle 2! I tried to win one several time, but I finally broke down and bought one. I already see how much more I'll be reading because of this handy item.

One of the contests I entered was by an author, and her book Rowan of the Wood was just reduced to 99 cents. I couldn't pass that up, so I downloaded it directly onto my new Kindle. (how awesome is that?)

I couldn't stop reading it! I highly recommend it, and for 99 cents you can't go wrong.

Now I'm trying my hardest to wait to buy the sequel Witch on the Water on the 15th to help give these unknown authors a boost. They deserve it.

Here is a picture and a link from Amazon.










Maybe I'll read the Vampire Diaries in the mean time. I love my new Kindle!


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

RangerXenos said:


> Absolutely loved this book! And the sequel isn't available for Kindle yet, which is really aggravating!


This is an amazingly good book. Recommended highly. {And I can't wait for the sequel to be kindleized}
Patrisha


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I highly recommend In Her Name by Michael Hicks.

See my review on Amazon http://tinyurl.com/yf264jy











Edward C. Patterson


----------



## geneven (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm enjoying Sacred Games by Vikram Chandra, a detective novel that goes past middlebrow detective stuff into actual literature, I think. It happens in Mumbai, aka Bombay. I'm starting to become fascinated by India and Mumbai. It all started, maybe, with Passage to India and the Jewel in the Crown tv series on PBS. Then the riveting Shantaram (which is available on Kindle and is pretty amazing, supposedly true); it takes place mainly in Mumbai. Sacred Games reminds me a bit of some of my favorite modern authors, such as Murakami and Ishiguro.









_--added book link. Betsy_


----------



## kalitara (May 23, 2009)

patrisha #150 said:


> This is an amazingly good book. Recommended highly. {And I can't wait for the sequel to be kindleized}
> Patrisha


I've heard great things about this book! I'll check it out. Thanks.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Read this last week. I enjoyed it far more than I thought I would. 
deb


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I very much enjoyed 







, which I decided to read after finishing Philippa Gregory's _The White Queen_.

_The Sunne in Splendour_ is a 900+ page book about Richard III, and it was quite interesting to read the 2 books back-to-back, seeing the same story from 2 different points of view. For any GRRM fans, it also reminded me a lot of the _Song of Ice and Fire_ series (I noticed a number of character parallels) and IIRC, GRRM did say he wanted to create a War of the Roses type story where readers didn't already know what would happen in the end.

Anyway, highly recommended, but the Kindle version is not very well formatted. I could read it without much trouble, but the pages sometimes took longer to turn than in other books.

N


----------



## Bluejarzen (Jan 19, 2009)

geneven said:


> I'm enjoying Sacred Games by Vikram Chandra, a detective novel that goes past middlebrow detective stuff into actual literature, I think. It happens in Mumbai, aka Bombay. I'm starting to become fascinated by India and Mumbai. It all started, maybe, with Passage to India and the Jewel in the Crown tv series on PBS. Then the riveting Shantaram (which is available on Kindle and is pretty amazing, supposedly true); it takes place mainly in Mumbai. Sacred Games reminds me a bit of some of my favorite modern authors, such as Murakami and Ishiguro.


I have been wanting to get into Vikram Chandra due to my own India fascination. If you'd really like to get into India (and even if you're not!), I can recommend 2 books that are both near and dear:
Shantaram by Gregory David Roberts


















The Far Pavilions by M.M. Kaye


















'Shantaram' is a very interesting dramatization of a true story. I've only read it once, but recommended it a thousand times. Now that it is *FINALLY *available on Kindle I'll have to give it another spin. Once you read 'Shantaram' check out YouTube for some videos of the author talking in depth about his (mis?)adventures in India in front of a live audience. 
'The Far Pavilions' was a random discovery for me. I bought it at a library sale in East Texas for 25¢ when I was very young. It blew me away on the first reading and turned me on to historical fiction, which, incidentally, is now my favorite genre. Its not available on the Kindle yet, despite my devoted clicking of the "WANT" button...


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Bluejarzen said:


> 'The Far Pavilions' was a random discovery for me. I bought it at a library sale in East Texas for 25¢ when I was very young. It blew me away on the first reading and turned me on to historical fiction, which, incidentally, is now my favorite genre. Its not available on the Kindle yet, despite my devoted clicking of the "WANT" button...


I've been clicking _The Far Pavilions_ for months! 

N


----------



## Bluejarzen (Jan 19, 2009)

Neekeebee said:


> I've been clicking _The Far Pavilions_ for months!
> 
> N


Someone else feels my pain! Maybe one day our efforts will be rewarded...


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Neekeebee said:


> I very much enjoyed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which one would you recommend to read first.?


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Anne said:


> Which one would you recommend to read first.?


Anne: _The White Queen_ is a much faster read, but IMHO _The Sunne in Splendor_ is a far superior work. The events make more sense and the motives are better explained. _Sunne_ is long, but not a difficult read at all. The only drawback, as I said, is that the Kindle version is in topaz (?) format, and sometimes the pages took longer to turn than usual. It was a little annoying, but not very. Let me know if you decide to read either book!

Edited to add: Oops! Didn't answer your question! I thought it worked out for me that I read _White Queen_ first, b/c I know little about English history, and it gave me a good background and interest into the time period. And it was fascinating to then read _Sunne_, to see the story from a whole different perspective.

N


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Neekeebee said:


> Anne: _The White Queen_ is a much faster read, but IMHO _The Sunne in Splendor_ is a far superior work. The events make more sense and the motives are better explained. _Sunne_ is long, but not a difficult read at all. The only drawback, as I said, is that the Kindle version is in topaz (?) format, and sometimes the pages took longer to turn than usual. It was a little annoying, but not very. Let me know if you decide to read either book!
> 
> Edited to add: Oops! Didn't answer your question! I thought it worked out for me that I read _White Queen_ first, b/c I know little about English history, and it gave me a good background and interest into the time period. And it was fascinating to then read _Sunne_, to see the story from a whole different perspective.
> 
> N


Neekeebee: Thanks I think I will read The White Queen first. I am going to start reading it soon. I could not wait I started the book tonight.


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

Graceling by Kristin Cashore is one of my absolute favorite novels (and I've read a lot). I highly recommend it to fans of YA or fantasy. I originally got the book from my library when it came out in hardcover. As soon as the paperback edition came out, I went and bought it and have already reread it. (I got the paperback edition because I was able to use coupons to get it for $3, as opposed to the $9.99 kindle price.)











Unfortunately, the prequel/companion novel, Fire, is not available on the kindle yet... but I keep clicking 'I'd like to read this book on Kindle'.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

LisaW. said:


> Graceling by Kristin Cashore is one of my absolute favorite novels (and I've read a lot). I highly recommend it to fans of YA or fantasy. I originally got the book from my library when it came out in hardcover. As soon as the paperback edition came out, I went and bought it and have already reread it. (I got the paperback edition because I was able to use coupons to get it for $3, as opposed to the $9.99 kindle price.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually have this in hard copy book on my TBR pile. Should Fire be read first?


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I loved this series and it is currently deeply discounted, now selling as a bundle for $9.99, while each book is $6.39. You can't beat that! It goes on sale 11/4

The Night Angel Trilogy


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

RangerXenos said:


> I actually have this in hard copy book on my TBR pile. Should Fire be read first?


Personally, I'd read them in order of publication. The author did mention that one character from Graceling plays a role in Fire; and I feel like I understand the characters more when reading them in the order the author writes them.


----------



## ear (Apr 16, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> I loved this series and it is currently deeply discounted, now selling as a bundle for $9.99, while each book is $6.39. You can't beat that! It goes on sale 11/4
> 
> The Night Angel Trilogy


Pre-Ordered. Thanks for the recommendation, hadn't heard of the series but looks like something I'd enjoy.


----------



## April A (Aug 24, 2009)

Betsy, thank you for posting that link for Let the Great World Spin by Colum McCann.  I haven't been back to the boards since Oct. 4, so I didn't see your post.  Thanks for the welcome.

April


----------



## tnafbrat (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm about 3/4 of the way through Columbine - Dave Cullen  This book is tremendous. Without sugarcoating, without sensationalizing or delving into morbidity the author has put together the who, what, when, where and why as well as dispersing the incorrect rumors and myths. He's done his homework well and tells the story very very well.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> I loved this series and it is currently deeply discounted, now selling as a bundle for $9.99, while each book is $6.39. You can't beat that! It goes on sale 11/4
> 
> The Night Angel Trilogy


I read this trilogy when I first got my Kindle last Christmas. I think Amazon gave away the first one for free, and it was so good I bought the other two. 

Great Trilogy!


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Just finished "reading" this from Audible. Really excellent, Tillman's story is an incredible one and Krakauer (author of Into Thin Air and Into The Wild) does a great job of telling it. Highly recommended.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

This book is the true story of the husband of one of my supervisors who was an ATF agent tasked to go undercover with The Mongols, an outlaw motorcycle club. I read it a few years back when it came out and thought it was a great read and a harrowing story... let me know what you guys think if you read it.


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks for this recommendation! I didn't even sample it, just bought it. Looks riveting...



911jason said:


> This book is the true story of the husband of one of my supervisors who was an ATF agent tasked to go undercover with The Mongols, an outlaw motorcycle club. I read it a few years back when it came out and thought it was a great read and a harrowing story... let me know what you guys think if you read it.


----------



## DocJohnB (Feb 17, 2009)

JimJ said:


> Just finished "reading" this from Audible. Really excellent, Tillman's story is an incredible one and Krakauer (author of Into Thin Air and Into The Wild) does a great job of telling it. Highly recommended.


Absolutely agree. The story of his life was an excellent read. The story of his death and its' aftermath just had me shaking my head..


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

sharyn said:


> Thanks for this recommendation! I didn't even sample it, just bought it. Looks riveting...


I think you'll like it Sharyn, I noticed when I went to get the link for the book that it's got 200+ reviews and is currently averaged at 4.5 stars... I'll have to ask my supervisor if she's seen all the reviews, she helped ghost-write the book with him.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There's a movie scheduled to come out in 2010 based on the book _Under and Alone_. Author Queens is given writing credit on the movie. 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0383026/

Betsy


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow, I had no idea Betsy, I'm going to have to yell at Monika (his wife) for not telling me about that!!!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

You have IMDBpro Betsy? I'm jealous! Those of us amateur IMDB'ers can't see the info on that page, darnit! =(


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleBoards....the only news source you'll ever need!



Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

911jason said:


> You have IMDBpro Betsy? I'm jealous! Those of us amateur IMDB'ers can't see the info on that page, darnit! =(


Naah, though I have tried it in the past. Actually, I found this first:
http://www.imdb.com/find?s=all&q=william+queen

ADDED: Also this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Queen
Queen was awarded the Federal Bar Association's Medal of Honor for his successful involvement with the Mongols.[4] After the trials of the gang members, Queen retired from the ATF, and wrote Under and Alone: The True Story of the Undercover Agent Who Infiltrated America's Most Violent Outlaw Motorcycle Gang.[2][5] In 2003, while it was still only a draft, film rights to the book were sold to Icon, the Hollywood production company owned by Mel Gibson.[1][6][7][8] The book became a bestseller upon its release in 2005,[2] and *the movie adaptation is scheduled for release in 2010.*

Betsy


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow Betsy, thanks for all the cool info! From that IMDB search on William Queen, when it shows him as a character, it has Mel Gibson next to it, I wonder if he's going to play the part?

This picture was posted by someone on Amazon as an alternate image, Billy is on the left.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

911jason said:


> This book is the true story of the husband of one of my supervisors who was an ATF agent tasked to go undercover with The Mongols, an outlaw motorcycle club. I read it a few years back when it came out and thought it was a great read and a harrowing story... let me know what you guys think if you read it.


I think I'm going to get _Under and Alone_, Jason. It'll be a good companion to this one I purchased previously which is on my TBR list:










Betsy


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Let me know how you like that one Betsy, I may pick it up too.. There were NatGeo specials on both Billy Queen and Jay Dobyns, and they were both interesting.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I just finished and I would definitely recommend:











L


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I just finished and I would definitely recommend:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The book I tell everyone is the best I've ever read on the subject of female friendship. I've gifted the book three or four times, and know that my recommendation to others has probably resulted in 10 or 12 more sales.

It truly is a magical book.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Finished reading Ed Patterson's *Surviving an American Gulag* last night and loved it. Ed is one of our kindleboards member authors.



The link is to the paperback, but I read it on kindle. Link to Amazon kindle edition:

http://www.amazon.com/Surviving-an-American-Gulag/dp/B001BOST1G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1256442880&sr=1-1

Only 99 cents for kindle!

It's autobiographical about his Army experience in 1967 (Special Training Unit in Ft. Gordon, GA) and written in third person. Reads like a novel. For more info, there is this thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6483.0.html


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Here's another excellent, and true, story I read a couple years ago.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

This book appears to be on sale at the moment--if you like YA fantasy, snap it up. It was on my top reads of 2008 last year--just a great read:

John Lenahan Shadowmagic



The kindle version is $3.40 at this second:

http://www.amazon.com/Shadowmagic-ebook/dp/B002RI9EY6/ref=sr_1_18?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1256573570&sr=1-18

This book was one of the BEST I read last year.

Maria


----------



## tnafbrat (Oct 2, 2009)

911jason said:


> This book is the true story of the husband of one of my supervisors who was an ATF agent tasked to go undercover with The Mongols, an outlaw motorcycle club. I read it a few years back when it came out and thought it was a great read and a harrowing story... let me know what you guys think if you read it.


I just sampled it (hate having to wait til paydays)


----------



## tnafbrat (Oct 2, 2009)

A Life in Secrets: Vera Atkins and the Missing Agents of WWII 

I'm waiting til payday for this one ..... I sampled it and the sample has me dying for the rest of it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

911jason said:


> This book is the true story of the husband of one of my supervisors who was an ATF agent tasked to go undercover with The Mongols, an outlaw motorcycle club. I read it a few years back when it came out and thought it was a great read and a harrowing story... let me know what you guys think if you read it.


I'm reading it now, Jason. Good so far!

Betsy


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

tnafbrat said:


> A Life in Secrets: Vera Atkins and the Missing Agents of WWII
> 
> I'm waiting til payday for this one ..... I sampled it and the sample has me dying for the rest of it.


That looks really good! Let us know how it was when you're done.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

tnafbrat said:


> A Life in Secrets: Vera Atkins and the Missing Agents of WWII
> 
> I'm waiting til payday for this one ..... I sampled it and the sample has me dying for the rest of it.


This DOES sound really good. I've requested the sample.

Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

LisaW. said:


> Personally, I'd read them in order of publication. The author did mention that one character from Graceling plays a role in Fire; and I feel like I understand the characters more when reading them in the order the author writes them.


You don't have to bother with this one. Reading Fire 1st will not in any way reduce your understanding, in fact, its a prequel. Its more of a okay, that's where it came from moment. While disappointed in that aspect, I enjoyed both books, but thought Graceling gave me 'more'.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Another great Fantasy read:



Having looked at some of L. Gilman's other books, I don't think they're in the same genre. This is pure epic fantasy with a new twist. My only caveat is that "Book One of the Vineart War" is very true. This is not a stand alone, the sequels haven't been published (although Ms. Gilman said she is finishing #2) and it ends rather abruptly. Bleh--that sounds like I'm taking away my recommendation--I'm not, just want you to be prepared.
Not sure if I ever recommended this one, but if you like Urban Fantasy, this is one of the best ones that I've read in a long, long time:

Last, but not least, I recommend this series so far:

Each book is more or less standalone and although I never thought I would enjoy anything post-apocalyptic, I even sampled them 2 or three times before I finally bought them. I really, really like this writer.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

MariaESchneider said:


> This book appears to be on sale at the moment--if you like YA fantasy, snap it up. It was on my top reads of 2008 last year--just a great read:
> 
> John Lenahan Shadowmagic
> 
> ...


Thanks, I just bought it, I suspect I will really like it.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

RangerXenos said:


> Thanks, I just bought it, I suspect I will really like it.


Same here!

N


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I just finished and I would definitely recommend:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read this one last year, Leslie. One of my all time favorite books. 
deb


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> 911jason said:
> 
> 
> > This book is the true story of the husband of one of my supervisors who was an ATF agent tasked to go undercover with The Mongols, an outlaw motorcycle club. I read it a few years back when it came out and thought it was a great read and a harrowing story... let me know what you guys think if you read it.
> ...


I was talking to my supervisor (the author's wife) last night about the book. She mentioned that he had another book which I didn't even know about.



However, she didn't seem as thrilled with the outcome of this book as _Under and Alone_. That opinion seems to be confirmed with the Publisher's Weekly review on the book's page. Just wanted to put out this caveat in case anyone thought about purchasing the 2nd book. =)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This topic is now locked. For November's recommendations, see
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,15180.0.html

Betsy & Ann


----------

